# پایگاه‌های داده > SQL Server > مدیریت دیتابیس (Database Administration) > Replication >  معرفي چند تا تكنولوژي براي اينكه از Replication استفاده نكنيم

## in_chand_nafar

با وجود اينكه بشدت طرفدار SQL Server هستم و دوستش دارم اما در اكثر پروژه هام ترجيح مي دم ديگه سراغ Replication  براي Synchronization بين بانك هاي اطلاعاتي دوتا اپليكشن (تهران ، تبريز و اصفهان و...) نرم 
و از Application Virtualization مثل 
Citrix
2X
Remote Desktop  :Remote App 
استفاده كنم 
چند تا لينك ميزارم كه دوستان در مورد اين فن آوري اطلاعات كسب كنند
http://kandoj.ir/ : اين شركت چندتا مقاله در مورد سيتريكس داده بد نيست 
http://kandoj.ir/%D8%A2%D9%85%D9%88%...plication.html

يه فيلم آموزشي فارسي درباره Remote App كه خودم درست كردم
http://www.nikamooz.com/index.php?op...=58&Itemid=125
http://www.nikamooz.com/index.php?op...ows&Itemid=125
اين هم آدرس شركت 2x توي ايران هم نمايندگي داره
http://www.2x.com/
اما لازم مي دونم در بعضي از مواقع مي توانيم از Replication استفاده كنيم مثل SQL HADR  درSQL 2012 و در حالت هايي كه خودتون توجيح اون رو بهتر از من مي دونيد

----------


## tiphooo

در SQL 2012  مگر چه مزایایی برای Replication اضافه شده که در SQL 2012  استفاده از آن کندی SQL 2008 و یا نسخ پائینتر را ندارد اگر در این زمینه اطلاعاتی دارید لطفا در مورد آن توضیح بیشتری بدهبد

----------


## khoffashekhaste

*مقایسه سیتریکس با Replication*

  نیاز مشتری در انتخاب این دو راهکار بسیار موثر  است. مشتریانی که در حال حاضر از راهکار Replication استفاده می کنند ولی  اشکالات فراوانی در این زمینه برخورده اند که ادامه کار را مشکل کرده است،  استفاده از راهکار دسترسی از راه دور از طریق سیتریکس توصیه می گردد.در کل  استفاده از Replication در جایگاه خود هیچگاه در مقابل استفاده از سیتریکس  نمی باشد و این دو راهکارها برخی از خدمات جانبی به نرم افزارهای مختلف را  ارائه می دهند.در ادامه نقاط ضعف و قوت سیتریکس و Replication را در جدولی  کنار هم آورده ایم تا به صورت  ملموس تری به شناخت این دو تکنولوژی برسیم
مقايسه كامل اين دو تكنولوژي در سايت خانه سیتریکس ایران ست كه لينكشو اينجا ميزارم
مقایسه فنی بین سیتریکس با Replication
http://citrixhome.ir/website/downloa...plications.pdf

----------


## karim_hasani

در لینک زیر که از *خانه سیتریکس* گذاشتم من مقایسه خوبی از رپلیکیشن و برنامه سیتریکس دیدم و مزایا و معایب هر کدوم رو هم گفته
اینم لینک دانلود مقایسه سیتریکس با ریپلیکیشن

مقایسه فنی بین سیتریکس با Replication

http://citrixhome.ir/website/downloa...plications.pdf

----------


## iman_s52

حالا غیر از citrix و replication نخوایم استفاده کنیم با چه روشهای دیگه ای میشه بین چند تا شهر میشه اطلاعات رو جابه جا کرد؟؟؟؟؟  فقط تغییر شده یا اضافه شده قراره که به یک سرور انتقال پیدا کنه - بسترش اینترنته و دیتا بیس یکسان 
نظرتون در مورد استفاده از *وب سرویس* چیه ؟؟؟؟

----------


## oliya24

سلام میتونید از mirror یا log shipping استفاده کنید
که البته سرعت ارسال داد mirro از همه بیشتر میباشد

----------

